# Nässe



## 525Rainer (16. September 2004)

komm grad vom stadttrialen zurück. dabei galt es unter anderem eine betonbrunnenumrandung zu befahren. 
der brunnen war im betrieb was irgendwie für spannung sorgte und prompt landete nach einem kleinen gaphüpfer mein vorderrad sammt lenker im wasser.
den rest der session konnte ich nur noch wheelies  fahren weil meine vorderradbremse zog nicht mehr und die griffe rutschten durch.
den brunnen fahr ich nächstes mal zum schluss.


----------



## MrTrial (16. September 2004)

>>?<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. September 2004)

selbst dran schuld, man soll jaa auch nicht in den brunnen springen sondern drüber...........

Jan


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (16. September 2004)

komme grad aus der dusche. dabei galt es unter anderem den wasserhahn aufzudrehen. das war so spannend, dass ich vergas das handtuch von der schulter zu nehmen und prompt war das handtuch klitschnass.
nach dem duschen konnte ich mich nicht abtrocknen und sitze nun tropfnass vor'm rechner.
das nächste mal hänge ich das handtuch vorher auf den haken.

weitere spannende geschichten aus meinem leben gibt's auf anfrage per pm....


----------



## matthias,wandel (16. September 2004)

dann tu dir wenigstens jtzt ein handtuch um oder zieh dir ne hose an du ferkel


----------



## Adonai (16. September 2004)

hm ja wo ist das problem? warum hast du nicht einfach deine felge trocken gemacht und die griffe ebenfalls... naja aber gut zu wissen das du voll baden gegangen bist  

mach ich auch immer so


----------



## Adonai (16. September 2004)

lol ich bin dumm... dobbelpost


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> dabei *galt *es unter anderem eine betonbrunnenumrandung zu befahren.



warst du da auf nem Contest oder wie?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. September 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> komme grad aus der dusche. dabei galt es unter anderem den wasserhahn aufzudrehen. das war so spannend, dass ich vergas das handtuch von der schulter zu nehmen und prompt war das handtuch klitschnass.
> nach dem duschen konnte ich mich nicht abtrocknen und sitze nun tropfnass vor'm rechner.
> das nächste mal hänge ich das handtuch vorher auf den haken.
> 
> weitere spannende geschichten aus meinem leben gibt's auf anfrage per pm....




mach doch bitte einen eigenen beitrag auf. ist bestimmt auch an die 7 lustige antworten wert.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (17. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> komm grad vom stadttrialen zurück. dabei galt es unter anderem eine betonbrunnenumrandung zu befahren.
> der brunnen war im betrieb was irgendwie für spannung sorgte und prompt landete nach einem kleinen gaphüpfer mein vorderrad sammt lenker im wasser.
> den rest der session konnte ich nur noch wheelies  fahren weil meine vorderradbremse zog nicht mehr und die griffe rutschten durch.
> den brunnen fahr ich nächstes mal zum schluss.


Jo also da kann ich nur sagen: Felge anflexen !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und Madenschrauben in die Flanken reinschrauben usw.    
ne lol aber anflexen schon, dann geht das besser. und mit den Griffen, naja die musst halt mit m T-shirt abtrocknen oder sonst was, außer du bist komplett in den Brunnen gefallen, dann ist das T-shirt ja auch nass.


----------



## elhefe (17. September 2004)

Gäbe es dieses Schild doch nur für Radfahrer, dann wär´s wohl nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (17. September 2004)

bevor ich einen neuen beitrag schreibe, schreib ichs einfach hier rein:

ich hab mich in den weiten dieses forums mal umgesehn und für mich als orientierungslosen anfänger sind die einträge bei denen sprünge und tricks erklärt werden im street und dirt forum gold wert. find ich ganz gut auch als anregung zum üben neuer tricks die man sonst gar nicht kennen würde.

könnt ihr nicht hier auch einen eintrag aufmachen wo verschiedene hindernisse mit verschiedenen techniken  und fahrtechniktricks befahren werden? 
vielleicht auch von leuten die noch nicht das 8 paletten level erreicht haben. 
unterlegt mit kleinen videos < 5MB. das kann heute schon fast jede fotocam oder sequenzen?
ich hab immer noch nicht kapiert was tippen sein soll!


----------



## MrTrial (17. September 2004)

@elhefe:

Und bitte...


----------



## BommelMaster (17. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> bevor ich einen neuen beitrag schreibe, schreib ichs einfach hier rein:
> 
> ich hab mich in den weiten dieses forums mal umgesehn und für mich als orientierungslosen anfänger sind die einträge bei denen sprünge und tricks erklärt werden im street und dirt forum gold wert. find ich ganz gut auch als anregung zum üben neuer tricks die man sonst gar nicht kennen würde.
> 
> ...





www.vtcz.ch

dann auf online fahrschule und viel spass beim üben


----------



## trail-kob (17. September 2004)

ansonsten such doch mal nach Angelo's Beiträgen, die sind auch immer sehr gehalt voll oder nimm ein paar Stunden Trailunterricht bei ihm und Bernhard. Dann biste schnell ein fitter trialer...


----------



## 525Rainer (17. September 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> www.vtcz.ch
> 
> dann auf online fahrschule und viel spass beim üben



ah interessanter link.. danke 

ich fänd eigene kleine videos von euch profis und von beginnern trotzdem cool. bei uns auf dem land gibts kein DSL.
gibts hier nur profis???

ich bin so frei und mach den anfang.
ich probier derzeit rückwärts zu rollen aber ich tu mich da echt schwer. ich kann es nur kurz in kombination mit dem im hans rey beschriebenen 180 roll out.
ich kann nicht lang rückwärts den berg hinabrollen und weiss auch nicht wie man das feeling dafür trainieren soll. kann man rückwärtsrollen irgendwann so beherschen wie einen wheelie?


ziel speichern unter (1.3MB)


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (17. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ah interessanter link.. danke
> 
> ich fänd eigene kleine videos von euch profis und von beginnern trotzdem cool. bei uns auf dem land gibts kein DSL.
> gibts hier nur profis???
> ...



ja, nur dass du es schneller als Wheelie lernst, möcht ich ma behaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (17. September 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> ja, nur dass du es schneller als Wheelie lernst, möcht ich ma behaupten.



eignetlich nicht. der wheelie geht in diversen variationen. hab vorher kurz einen mitgeschnitten.
wir haben einen stapler mit hinterrad lenkung. vielleicht kann ich mit dem das rückwärtsfahren irgnedwie trainieren indem ich mich um 180grad gedreht draufsetz?


ziel speichern unter  (0.6MB)


----------



## aramis (18. September 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> www.vtcz.ch
> 
> dann auf online fahrschule und viel spass beim üben



Das Tippen wird da aber nicht erklärt.


----------



## elhefe (18. September 2004)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> @elhefe:
> 
> Und bitte...




Ja hab ich´s doch geahnt. Aber nicht gefunden   

Na dann bis bald mal in Berlin.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. September 2004)

aua, heute hab ich mir meine schienbeine demoliert.
hat jemand einen link zu trial erpropten schienbeinschonern? ein leichtes modell aus neopren?

um für den brunnen in der city etwas sicherer zu werden hab ich heute mal gelände in etwa mit ein paar europaletten nachgestellt. so wie am ende des videos ist es mir am brunnen auch ergangen. muss man noch üben..






ziel speichern unter (5.2 MB)


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. September 2004)

mit so nem bike ist es jaa auch lebensgefährlich zu trialen, da könnte man sich jaa sonst was aufhauen.....und schienbeinschützer bekommst du unter www.biketrial-germany.de  

Jan


----------



## aramis (18. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> aua, heute hab ich mir meine schienbeine demoliert.
> hat jemand einen link zu trial erpropten schienbeinschonern? ein leichtes modell aus neopren?
> 
> um für den brunnen in der city etwas sicherer zu werden hab ich heute mal gelände in etwa mit ein paar europaletten nachgestellt. so wie am ende des videos ist es mir am brunnen auch ergangen. muss man noch üben..
> ...



Rießen fetten Respekt dafür, dass du überhaupt probierst, die fünf Europaletten runterzurollen.  Das fetzt.
Wenn du nicht mit dem großen Kettenblatt hängen bleiben würdest, dann würde das locker klappen.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> aua, heute hab ich mir meine schienbeine demoliert.
> hat jemand einen link zu trial erpropten schienbeinschonern? ein leichtes modell aus neopren?
> 
> um für den brunnen in der city etwas sicherer zu werden hab ich heute mal gelände in etwa mit ein paar europaletten nachgestellt. so wie am ende des videos ist es mir am brunnen auch ergangen. muss man noch üben..
> ...



lol die runterfahr-aktion is echt geil


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2004)

wir haben gestern auf nem verlassenen gelände ein schrottauto entdeckt das wir befahren könnten. leider ist der motor ausgebaut und damit die motorhaube um ein bis zwei europaletten höher als normal. wenn ich mal dazukomm demontier ich die reifen dann könnt es vielleicht gehn. 
derweil werd ich das heck des opel kadett caravan mit paletten nachbaun müssen damit ich mich dann dass auch droppen trau.
trialparkbau mit schwerem gerät! ->
trialparkbaugerät
jetzt fahr ich aber erst mal nach berchdesgaden touren.


----------



## MrTrial (19. September 2004)

Na so lange es nur ein Opel ist...


----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> aua, heute hab ich mir meine schienbeine demoliert.
> hat jemand einen link zu trial erpropten schienbeinschonern? ein leichtes modell aus neopren?
> 
> um für den brunnen in der city etwas sicherer zu werden hab ich heute mal gelände in etwa mit ein paar europaletten nachgestellt. so wie am ende des videos ist es mir am brunnen auch ergangen. muss man noch üben..
> ...



schienbeinschützer kann ich von TSG empfehlen. die haben am schienbein eine kunststoffeinlage und sind ringsrum mit neopren geschlossen. gibts zwei größen. hab ich aus einem bmx laden-weiß nicht genau ca. 36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. September 2004)

ich hatte heute die idee vor den opel einfach eine plattform mit vier europaletten zu bauen mit einem gap zur motorhaube. als ich mit den paletten angerauscht kam wurden meine pläne leider von arbeitern auf dem gelände durchkreuzt und das ganze muss wohl bis sonntag warten.

die tsg werd ich mir wohl bestellen. merci für den tip.

derweil muss ich mir noch überlegen was ich mach wenn ich auf dem dach des opel angekommen bin. ich hab ein drop-trauma bzw tu mich sehr schwer mehr als den tisch (verkrampfter fahrer auf dem foto) hinunterzurollen. ich find noch nicht den richtigen antret-rythmus. 
nachdem aus dem opel nichts wurde bin ich später noch ein bisschen getrialt. die fotos sind nightshots der videocam und sehen nicht mit absicht so urig aus. zu foto 1 gibts ein kleines vid. es könnte sein dass ich mit der "technik" gerade noch die fünfte palette schaffe, aber dann ist definitiv schluss. dann muss ich wohl richtig lernen.

desweiteren überlege ich die ganze zeit ob ich mir jetzt ein neues tourenbike oder gleich ein 26er trialbike kaufen soll? tourenfahren könnte ich mit meinem wohl noch eher als trialen. 
allerdings möcht ich ein trialbike haben mit dem man noch vernünftig von spot zu spot fahren kann. also mit sattelstütze den man dann einfährt oder so. macht es sinn ein dual-street bike mit noch fahrbarer geometrie auf trail umzurüsten? was ist das fahrbarste "sowohl als auch" 26er trialbike?








ziel speichern unter (2.1MB)

grüsse rainer


----------



## matthias,wandel (22. September 2004)

der fetzt der mann


----------



## aramis (22. September 2004)

Zufällig verkaufe ich gerade ein Koxx Code.  Das entspricht exakt deinem Anforderungsprofil an ein Trialbike! Ich muss mal Bilder davon machen, wollte ich sowieso.


----------



## 525Rainer (22. September 2004)

hallo,

hier sind fotos von dem rad. das schaut gar nicht übel aus.. ich hab mir mal so ein paar rahmen auf trialmarkt angesehn und es gibt ja diese kompromissräder.

http://www.geocities.co.jp/SilkRoad/6435/koxxcode.htm 

schick mal eine pn mit der ausstattung am rad, standort, neupreis, zustand  und was dafür zu investieren wäre.

grüsse rainer


----------



## 525Rainer (25. September 2004)

der betreff traf heute besonders zu. den ganzen tag regen. 

ich wollte aber fahren weswegen ich mir immer eine europalette extra unters dach leg die man dann einfach auf die anderen drauflegen kann. 4 nasse und eine trockene macht 5 europaletten. hätt ich nicht gedacht dass da meine anfänger vorderradbremsmethode noch funktioniert. jetzt wirds aber langsam eng unterm grossem ritzel...






trial and error isdn freundliches vid dazu: ziel speichern unter (3,6MB)


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2004)

aus der reihe "anorganische hindernisse"






video dazu lädt grad hoch. leider 20MB, aber lustig.


----------



## ride (26. September 2004)

@525 Rainer:  Da kommen bei mir echt gerade Erinnerungen an Früher  auf, wenn ich das sehe. Damals hab ich auch versucht ein wenig Trial zu fahren mit meinem alten Mountainbike. Allerdings hab ich irgendwann gemerkt,dass man 1. damit nicht allzuweit kommt und 2. immer etwas kaputt geht! Also kauf dir lieber ein richtiges Trialbike!!! (und mach wenigsten das grösste Kettenblatt ab)
Und bezüglich Drops, kann ich dir nur raten, nicht grössere Drops zu machen, als du dich sicher fühlst! Und mit der Technik , mit der du da von den 5 Palletten runterspringst, würd ich wenn ich dich wäre NIEMALS von einem Autodach springen!!! Da machst du nur deine Arme und dein Bike kaputt!! Also,warte bis du ein gescheites Bike hast und dann lerne zuerst Drops vom Hinterrad!

mfG


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2004)

ziel speicher unter (20MB) 

jetzt ist es online, das video.. viel spass, den hatte ich heut auch..

@ride .. ja, mein "manifesto" lautet: droppe nur so hoch wie du auch raufsspringen kannst. alles andere macht für mich derzeit keinen sinn. das andere ist dass ich mich derzeit nicht verletzen darf weil ichdie nächsten monate arbeitsmässig unglaublich dringend gebraucht werde. nicht auszudenken wenn ich nicht arbeitsfähig wäre.  deswegen keine hohen drops.. 
im winter, wenns mit der arbeit nicht so brisant ist, hau ich mich dann mit mehr Drive über schneehügel: 1,2MB snowboard 
und ein anderes bike ist definitiv in planung.


----------



## isah (26. September 2004)

Ich find das opel video echt lustig...aber respect das du drauf gekommen bist 

Wie lange fährst du schon mtb-trial?

das snowboard video ist auch funny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (26. September 2004)

lob für das kewle video.. sehr schön durchgestylt..

bei 0:45 is ein kleiner bug *gg*

aber echt goil.. schau mir deine vids echt gern an..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2004)

Respekt was du so alles mit dem Rad und dieser komischen hochroll technik schafft.
Würd dir aber trotzdem raten dir das hochrollen so schnell wie möglich abzugewöhnen. Das wird dich bald davon abhalten voran zu kommen. Außerdem machen die anderen Methoden mehr spass weil sie einem viel mehr Möglichkeiten geben


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2004)

@ cryo cube..  ja , die technik ist nicht gerade ideal. funktionierte auch nur nachde ich eine fussmatte in die motorhaube eingeklemmt hatte damit das vorderrad nicht wegrutschte. der wagen war nass. aber da ich bis heute noch nicht weiss was antippen ist, hab ich keine ahnung wie ich sonst raufspringen soll? gibts auch mit dem mtb andere techniken?
mit dem bunnyhop komm ich da nicht rauf, die versuche würden aber lustig aussehn wenn ich zu spät hochzieh und gegen das auto knall. wie würdet ihr raufspringen? tretbunny?

@ecols.. hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehn wie ich die "nahaufnahmen" gefilmt habe. das sah wirklich bescheuert aus.

@isah.. ich hab irgendwann bevor ich 18 wurde mit dem mtb fahren aufgehört, war damals no way rey buch leser und hab jetzt vor kurzem wieder angefangen.
die zeit dazwischen hab ich mich mit autos beschäftigt. für freunde abgefahrener kamerapositionen, alten autos und politisch unkorekter fahrweise: 
ziel speichern unter (off topic)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. September 2004)

RESPEKT!

Naja vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal ne online Fahrschule gestallten. Wer aus Berlin hat ne Video Cam und möchte mir dabei helfen???


----------



## aramis (27. September 2004)

Ach quatsch, Raufrollen is geil. Das kann er locker noch um zwei Paletten steigern.

Das Antippen wird in dem japanischen Video erklärt, das ich im new-vid-fred geposted habe. Wenn du japanisch kannst, hilfts dir sicher weiter.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. September 2004)

Du solltest die gleiche Technik mal mit weniger Anlauf und mit hochkurbeln probieren.

D.h.: Du fährst langsam mit dem falschen Pedal vorn aufs Hindernis zu und machst ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung, um das Vr draufzubekommen, direkt danach ziehst du das HR hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

@angelo:
das wär halt mal ne saucoole sache..   

da kann ich bestimmt auch noch viel lernen..


----------



## Pissnelke (27. September 2004)

sehr unterhaltsamer thread   
werd jetzt jeden tag hier reingucken. weiter so!
vielleicht liest man hier ja nächstes jahr immer noch und sieht dann die fortschritte.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. September 2004)

Pissnelke schrieb:
			
		

> sehr unterhaltsamer thread
> werd jetzt jeden tag hier reingucken. weiter so!
> vielleicht liest man hier ja nächstes jahr immer noch und sieht dann die fortschritte.


also dafür, dass du lustigstes Mitglied 2003 bist, fand ich deinen beitrag nicht lustig   nee nurn spaß


----------



## Pissnelke (28. September 2004)

ich halte diesen stempel auch für mehr als überflüssig. das ist immerhin noch vom letzten jahr


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> @525 Rainer: ... und 2. immer etwas kaputt geht! Also kauf dir lieber ein richtiges Trialbike!!! (und mach wenigsten das grösste Kettenblatt ab)
> Und bezüglich Drops, kann ich dir nur raten, nicht grössere Drops zu machen, als du dich sicher fühlst! Und mit der Technik , mit der du da von den 5 Palletten runterspringst, würd ich wenn ich dich wäre NIEMALS von einem Autodach springen!!! Da machst du nur deine Arme und dein Bike kaputt!! Also,warte bis du ein gescheites Bike hast und dann lerne zuerst Drops vom Hinterrad!
> 
> mfG



ja, da hat jemand 100% recht. allerdings möchte ich zu meiner verteidigung sagen dass ich bei dem opeldowndrop nur gestürzt bin weil das hinterrad auf der glitschigen motorhaube durchdrehte beim antreten.
ich bin jetzt kurz vorm kauf eines bikes und bin dann echt gespannt wie man dann mit der geometrie auf dem hinterrad steht. 
ach ja, gestern hab ich mein schaltwerk versenkt. hat jetzt über 10 jahre gehalten die gute alte XT. vielleicht kann mans reparieren 

@angelo.. ich hab die antret technik gestern "probiert". das vorderrad geht drauf aber dann ist mein tretlager im weg und ich komm gar nicht dazu mit nem kick power auf das hinterrad zu bekommen.

hab mir gestern noch mal bei einem freund das manifesto vid angesehn.. (das spielt auch nicht jeder player grmpf!) dabei hab ich ne coole technik gesehn die mir taugt. er springt mit den vorderrad auf ein hindernis, tippt die bremse dass er zum nosestand kommt und wechselt dann einfach vorderrad durch das hinterrad aus. 
tritt der eigentlich jedesmal an wenn er wo raufspringt? wenn ja, dann sieht mans nicht oft. das sieht eigentlich immer so aus als macht er einfach nur nen bunny hop.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. September 2004)

Der Trick ist beim Hochtreten, dass du das VR ziemlich dicht an die Kante setzen musst, damit du noch genug Platz zum Tretlager hast.  
Wenn du alles aus dem Rollen machen willst, dann benötigst du immer Unmengen an Anlauf, die du aber nicht immer hast.


----------



## ride (29. September 2004)

Was mir beimBetrachten der Bilder grad noch in den Sinn kommt: Wenn ich europaletten fahre, dann schaff ich es immer wieder mein Vorderrad zwischen die Holzlatten zu versenken/einklemmen. Nun werd ich wohl mal, sobald ich mehr paletten hab, ein paar mit dünnen Latten so präparieren, dass es keine Spalten mehr gibt, und diese dann einfach immer zu oberst hin platzieren. Oder wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr da andere Tipps?(ausser paletten horizontal hinstellen-da braucht man zuviele) Vorallem die Mountaintrialbiker müssen da ja wahnsinnig werden, wenn einemdas auch noch mit dem Hinterrad passieren kann...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. September 2004)

Naja dann musst du halt ein bischen mehr Präzision trainieren, damit du nur auf den Brettern bleibst. Schaden kann das ja nicht


----------



## MrTrial (29. September 2004)

Zu den videos...

- Opeltrial: jaja, outtakes sind doch immer das geilste  

- Zum BMWvideo: So'n 'tolles' vid hatten hatten wir erst bei motor-talk dem grösten deutschsprachigen Auto Forum http://www.motor-talk.de/t428033/f146/s/thread.html Kannst dir ja mal die Meinugen zu solchen Aktionen durchlesen. Wenn man sowas aufm Stillgelegten Flugplatz macht ist das lustig, cool und da kann man auch schöne Sachen aufnehmen. Aber wenn ich richtig geschaut hab kommt da ein 'normales' Auot während den Aufnahmen. Sollte das ein normaler Kreisverkehr sein, kann ich nur sagen Sche!$e ! Sowat macht man nich. So'n leuten kann man nur wünschen, dass sie abfliegen, sich überschlagen und auf die Feuerwehr warten müssen. 'Aber mit ner roten Nummer geht das ja, wa?

Matthias


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. September 2004)

Pissnelke schrieb:
			
		

> ich halte diesen stempel auch für mehr als überflüssig. das ist immerhin noch vom letzten jahr


war ja auhc nciht ernst gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2004)

- Zum BMWvideo: So'n 'tolles' vid hatten hatten wir erst bei motor-talk dem grösten deutschsprachigen Auto Forum http://www.motor-talk.de/t428033/f146/s/thread.html Kannst dir ja mal die Meinugen zu solchen Aktionen durchlesen. Wenn man sowas aufm Stillgelegten Flugplatz macht ist das lustig, cool und da kann man auch schöne Sachen aufnehmen. Aber wenn ich richtig geschaut hab kommt da ein 'normales' Auot während den Aufnahmen. Sollte das ein normaler Kreisverkehr sein, kann ich nur sagen Sche!$e ! Sowat macht man nich. So'n leuten kann man nur wünschen, dass sie abfliegen, sich überschlagen und auf die Feuerwehr warten müssen. 'Aber mit ner roten Nummer geht das ja, wa?

Matthias[/QUOTE]

und was willst du mir jetzt vorwerfen? das ich nicht geblinkt habe beim rausfahren aus dem kreisel? ich bin nicht mal schneller als erlaubt unterwegs.
genauso könntest du mich anmachen wenn ich einen wheelie mit dem Mtb auf einem radweg mache weil man halt auf einem rad normalerweise nicht fährt und nicht mehr richtig bremsen kann.
euer motortalk forum ist ja voller tuning-prolethen. da würd ich mir auch oft wünschen dass man die alle auf ein flugplatzgelände einsperrt.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest die gleiche Technik mal mit weniger Anlauf und mit hochkurbeln probieren.
> 
> D.h.: Du fährst langsam mit dem falschen Pedal vorn aufs Hindernis zu und machst ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung, um das Vr draufzubekommen, direkt danach ziehst du das HR hinterher.



hallo nochmal,

ich hab mir jetzt im archiv diverse beträge über antippen durchgelesen und weiss jetzt endlich was es heisst. 
dabei hast du des öffteren geschrieben dass antippen ab 70cm gut funktioniert. 5 euro sind ungefähr 75cm oder so?
ich kann 6 paletten mit meinem rahmen definitiv nicht so springen dass ich erst das vorderrad draufsetze und dann erst das hinterrad vom boden erst nachzieh. da müsst ich irgendwie nach hinten schräg hüpfen? das vorderrad auf grosse höhen bringen ist auch nicht mein problem. mit meiner murks technik brauch ich den speed nicht dazu das vorderrad draufzukriegen sondern um oben genügend bremsleistung für einen endo zu haben damit das hinterrad nach oben schnellt ohne das mein ritzel aneckt.
trittst du vor dem antippen an? d.H. machst du deine schlechter fuss vorne, halbe umdrehung und rauf methode beim antippen? nicht oder?

ich werd mal nächstes mal das tippen versuchen. ich kann mir das gut vorstellen dass es der gleiche effekt ist wie wenn man eine wurzel für einen bunny hop nutzt.


special "gefahr" goodie für mr Trial


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2004)

schon wieder ich:

meine frage hat sich erübrigt. hab in einem alten thread folgendes zitat von dir gefunden: "P.S. Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelce Stufen, sondern um richtige Mauern und Kanten, und ich komm mit meiner oben beschriebenen Technik 85 cm hoch."

d.h. ich muss die sechste palette noch schaffen und hab erst dann das recht auf antippen.   
mal sehn..


----------



## MrTrial (29. September 2004)

Ha, wo lebst du denn?
Beschimpfst irgendwelche Leute als tuning-prolethen (Zu denen ich nicht gehöre, sondern die ich immer nur auslache!) und driftest mit deinem BMW durch nen Kreisverkehr und stellst das dann auch noch als videos ins Internet und nennst es auch noch 'Kreisbahntest'. Ich würd mal sagen selber Prolet.    
Und wheelen aufm Gehweg hat damit jarnischt zu tun. -> Warum kann man beim wheelen nicht mehr richtig bremsen? Nagut mit deinem bike vielleicht - dann geh mal zu dem Kreisverkehr und zieh dir Stück Teer und hau es auf deine Felge, dann wirst du mal feststellen wie schnell man auf nur einem Rad zum stehen kommt ! ! !
Meinste das ist so toll einen Hecktriebler zum Übersteuern zu bringen und auf ner Kreisbahn zu halten???? Tzzzz. Boaaaah wie cool.

Schnall ich nicht! Lern mal trialen und lass deine _coolness_ nicht auf der Straße aus.

Matthias

PS.: Du kannst alte Beiträge auch editieren und musst nicht jedes Mal einen neuen auf machen


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2004)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste das ist so toll einen Hecktriebler zum Übersteuern zu bringen und auf ner Kreisbahn zu halten???? Tzzzz. Boaaaah wie cool.
> Schnall ich nicht! Lern mal trialen und lass deine _coolness_ nicht auf der Straße aus.
> Matthias
> PS.: Du kannst alte Beiträge auch editieren und musst nicht jedes Mal einen neuen auf machen



hallo matthias,

du bist bis jetzt der einzige der sich über das video beschwert hat. ich respektiere deine meinung aber stell mich nicht als raser oder angeber hin. ich wollte mit dem video nicht die fahrerei darstellen sondern kuriose camerapositionen. genauso was ähnliches hab ich im opel vid ja auch gemacht.
wir sind hier bei uns am land eine gruppe von leuten die alle alte autos haben, schrauben und fahren. wir treffen uns entweder wenns regnet oder am sonntag früh um etwa 6 uhr und sperren quasi diesen verlassenen industriekreisverkehr ab. jeder hat ein walkie talkie im auto und wenn einer der wenigen sonntagsfahrer um die zeit vorbeikommt, dann fahrma einfach raus aus den verkehr und warten wieder bis er frei wird. 
meine kennzeichen sind DGF 0788, DGF EG86, DGF AE 525. Zeig mich an wenn du einen verkehrsregelverstoss findest. 
den wheelie - drift vergleich hast du einfach nicht kapiert. wenn ich bei dem video auf die bremse treten würde, würde ich genausoschnell stehn wie wenn keins der räder durchdrehn würde was anderes wärs wenn ich nebenbei mit dem handy telefonieren würde oder am radio rumspielen täte.


----------



## MrTrial (29. September 2004)

> und sperren quasi diesen verlassenen industriekreisverkehr ab. jeder hat ein walkie talkie im auto und wenn einer der wenigen sonntagsfahrer um die zeit vorbeikommt, dann fahrma einfach raus aus den verkehr und warten wieder bis er frei wird



Das wollte ich ja nur hören! Gegen die Kamerapositionen sag ich ja nichts - im Gegenteil. Es geht mir nur um die Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer, weil ich mir vorgestellt habe, dass du zum Beispiel auch um normale Kurven driftest, aber wenn das so semi-professionell abläuft kann man ja fast nicht meckern. Anzeigen? Hatte ich das irgend wo erwähnt?

Naja, und um nochmal zum Begriff des Proleten zurück zu kommen...du als Fließenleger bist ja wohl ein klassischer Prolet. Kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.

Naja, von mir aus drifte weiter, ich finds trotzdem nicht gut und einfach nur sinnlos.

Peace Ach ja und das Carookie.com Fourm ist ja auch nciht so dolle. Für alle anderen mal ein kleiner Auszug von 525Rainer...


> ich habe den reifen nicht mal 4 monate gehabt. das war der kurzlebigste reifen den ich je hatte. er ist einfach zu weich und deswegen bei regen wirklich ein top reifen


NA WOHER DAS WOHL KOMMT?  

Und was ist hiermit?...


> Ich bin am 29.12.02 geblitzt worden mit 53km/h zu schnell ausserhalb geschlossener ortschaften


Über 155, auf der Landstraße?

Respekt


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2004)

ja peace.
noch ne erklärung: das vid heisst E28schluss weil es das letze vid ist welches ich mit autos gedreht haben werde. ich hab beschlossen fahrrad zu fahren weil sich darüber keine leute aufregen und ich es zu humaneren zeiten betreiben kann.
ansonsten bin ich wegen dem fahren anderer meinung wie du. mein wagen hat kein esp, kein abs aber dafür einen 3,4l turbo motor vom alten schlag. ab 3500U/min setzt der schub so brachial ein dass einem bei nasser strasse bei über 100 sachen die räder durchdrehn. der wagen galt damals in den ams tests bei regen als bedingt fahrbar und tückisch. ES DIENT der verkehrssicherheit dass ich den grenzberreich bei langsamer geschwindigkeit austeste. mach mal beim nächsten regen auch einen kreisbahntest. du wirst dich intuitiv daran erinnern wenn du im winter mal auf ein überraschend glattes stück kurve triffst.

dein edit:
ja, da wurde ich mit meinem fliesenlegerkombi geblitzt. hab ich ein glück das der nur 170 läuft. 
ich kann dir eine liste von foren schicken in denen du mich bis ins jahr 1999 zurücklesen kannst. da kannst du quasi meine auto-lebensgeschichte nachlesen. schau aber auf das datum weil ich werde von jahr zu jahr klüger.


----------



## MrTrial (29. September 2004)

"mach mal beim nächsten regen auch einen kreisbahntest. du wirst dich intuitiv daran erinnern wenn du im winter mal auf ein überraschend glattes stück kurve triffst"

Nö, da werde ich mich wohl eher an mein ADAC Fahrsicherheitstraining errinern  

Ok, wollen wir (ich) mal auf hören zu streiten, immerhin sind wir ja beide zum Trialen hier! 
Aber biken - weil sich da keine Leute drüber aufregen - da muss ich leider widersprechen: Einmal waren wir direkt vorm Axel Springer Verlag Hochhaus und da kamen zwei Männer, haben uns zu geschaut und nach 3MIN! kommen die nochmal auf uns zu und sagen 'SISCHERHAITSDIENST DIESES HAUSES...' Da sind wir wech gefahren und auf die andere Seite vom Hochhaus. Haha, nach ner viertelstunde kamen die dann nochmal, da waren wir dann aber schon weg...  und auch sonst wird man ja gerne mal in Diskussionen über den Sinn von Bänken etc verwickelt.

Matthias


----------



## ecols (30. September 2004)

ihr habt probleme..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. September 2004)

das wird mir hier jetzt langsam zu blöd, ausserdem schreibt mal nicht ständig son roman, ich bin immer viel zu faul, das alles zu lesen.   

Jan


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. September 2004)

Hi Rainer,

also zu deinen oberen Fragen.

Ja ich kurbele auch beim antippen das VR hoch. Ich denke, dass du mit deinem Rad höchstens auf 75cm fahren kannst, denn mehr ist mit Geometrie und dem roßen Kettenblatt einfach nicht drin. Ich hab in dem "Tippen" Thread beschrieben wie man auch das tippen auf kleineren Hindernissen üben kann, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. 

cu Angelo


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. September 2004)

Ja aber die hochrolltechnik kannst beim richtigen trialen nur selten gebrauche. Wie oft hat man denn ne so große, ebene Fläche auf die das ganze bike passt.

Backwheel hop lernen
Pedalkick lernen
dann tretbunny/rollbunny lernen
dann tippen lernen

so würd ich sagen ist der beste Weg.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. September 2004)

Also ich hab ne Menge hindernisse, wo das ganze Rad raufpasst, man muss nicht alles immer gleich aufs HR ziehen.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> das wird mir hier jetzt langsam zu blöd, ausserdem schreibt mal nicht ständig son roman, ich bin immer viel zu faul, das alles zu lesen.
> 
> Jan



ich wollte eh den vorschlag machen dass wir uns nun wieder rückwarts unterhalten indem ich und mr trial den ganzen off topic schmarrn editieren und den platz sinnvoll nutzen. ich fang bei gelegenheit mal an. statt den beiträgen einfach ein foto rein.

@ angelo und cyro cube.. 
ihr könnt es ja hier mitverfolgen was ich schneller lerne. ich werde wie immer die fehlversuche nicht rausschneiden. oberste priorität hat erst mal das neue fahrrad. ich bin nich ohne grund schon zuhause.


----------



## ride (30. September 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber die hochrolltechnik kannst beim richtigen trialen nur selten gebrauche. Wie oft hat man denn ne so große, ebene Fläche auf die das ganze bike passt.
> 
> Backwheel hop lernen
> Pedalkick lernen
> ...




Das seh ich ähnlich! Nur würd ruollbunny zuerst(find ich das einfachste) und dann tretbunny und tippen auf eine Stufe gleich stellen, da sich diese beiden Techniken für mich fast gleich anfühlen.Ist's ja eigentlich auch,oder? manchmal verfehl ich beim Tippenüben auch die kannte und mach dann automatisch einen rollbunny. ich Hab zwar gerade erst mit tippen begonnen, aber schon beim üben werden dir die Vorteile dieser Technik klar. ZB braucht man so weniger tempo und irgendwie auch weniger kraft um das gleiche Hindernis raufzukommen wie mit deiner Technik oder Bunnyhop.  Und das ganze ist einiges Kontrollierter was eben notwendig ist, wenn man nur kleine Flächen hat. Beim bunnyhop ist es wegen des tempos auch etwas schwieriger gleich hinter der Kante zu stoppen. Ausserdem kann man mit tippen auch direkt auf Hinterrad und gut auf zweistufige Hindernisse rauf kommen. (zweistufig= zb Kiste mit noch ner kleineren Kiste obendrauf) Aber eben, bin selbst noch Anfänger und darum alle Angaben ohne Gewähr  

Tretbunny find ich irgendwie fast schwerer als tippen, geht euch das auch so? (man beachte dass ich bisher beides nur auf 50-60cm rauf gemacht habe, vielleicht ist's bei grösseren Hindernîssen anders)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (30. September 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber die hochrolltechnik kannst beim richtigen trialen nur selten gebrauche. Wie oft hat man denn ne so große, ebene Fläche auf die das ganze bike passt.
> 
> Backwheel hop lernen
> Pedalkick lernen
> ...



Ich will ja nicht rumdiskutieren, aber die Hochrolltechnik kannste immer gebrauchen, vorallem im Gelände. Geht auf runde Steine genauso gut wie auf Ebenen und mitm Mtb ist es auch egal wenns mal uneben ist. Muss auch nicht das ganze Rad draufpassen; schmalere Sachen kannste zwischen den Rädern verkeilen, solange es keine Rail ist o. ä.. Die Reihenfolge da oben fetzt auch nicht. Am besten alles parallel lernen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. September 2004)

mein Tipp, um trial zu lernen:
nicht denken-machen. nicht 100000milion vids angucken und 10000000tips durchlesen, sondern mitm radl rausgehen und einfach probieren.....


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> mein Tipp, um trial zu lernen:
> nicht denken-machen. nicht 100000milion vids angucken und 10000000tips durchlesen, sondern mitm radl rausgehen und einfach probieren.....



wenn man das so macht, dann fährt man wie ich. ich hatte bis vor diesem forum keine ahnung was tippen, tretbunny, pedalkick usw ist. nein, wenn man überhaupt keine infos bekommt dann fährt man nicht mal so wie ich. ich hab als anhanltspunkt wenigstens hans reys buch das ich vor zehn jahren gelesen hab.

ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass ich sonst niemals den wheelie oder backwheelhops gelernt hätte. ich fand das buch total klasse und jetzt gerade liesst es meine freundin. 

auch das manifesto video finde ich sehr lehrreich. es gibt mir ein ziel vor. ich will irgendwann so gut werden wie seine frau


----------



## ph1L (30. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Das seh ich ähnlich! Nur würd ruollbunny zuerst(find ich das einfachste) und dann tretbunny und tippen auf eine Stufe gleich stellen, da sich diese beiden Techniken für mich fast gleich anfühlen.Ist's ja eigentlich auch,oder? manchmal verfehl ich beim Tippenüben auch die kannte und mach dann automatisch einen rollbunny. ich Hab zwar gerade erst mit tippen begonnen, aber schon beim üben werden dir die Vorteile dieser Technik klar. ZB braucht man so weniger tempo und irgendwie auch weniger kraft um das gleiche Hindernis raufzukommen wie mit deiner Technik oder Bunnyhop.  Und das ganze ist einiges Kontrollierter was eben notwendig ist, wenn man nur kleine Flächen hat. Beim bunnyhop ist es wegen des tempos auch etwas schwieriger gleich hinter der Kante zu stoppen. Ausserdem kann man mit tippen auch direkt auf Hinterrad und gut auf zweistufige Hindernisse rauf kommen. (zweistufig= zb Kiste mit noch ner kleineren Kiste obendrauf) Aber eben, bin selbst noch Anfänger und darum alle Angaben ohne Gewähr
> 
> Tretbunny find ich irgendwie fast schwerer als tippen, geht euch das auch so? (man beachte dass ich bisher beides nur auf 50-60cm rauf gemacht habe, vielleicht ist's bei grösseren Hindernîssen anders)




Zum Thema Tretbunny oder Rollerbunny....
Ich kann mit meinem langen Rad keinen Rollerbunny
und der Max glaub auch net wirklich...
Hingegen funzt die Technik mit nem kurzen Koxx 20" denke ich mal Top.
Kommt also meiner Meinung nach sehr aufs Rad an


Und wegen dem Tippen...
als ichs gelernt hab bin ich die ersten male fast immer aufm Rockring gelandet,
aber trotzdem hatte ich auch das Gefühl das man für nen Tipper viel weniger Kraft braucht als für nen Treter also da is wohl schon was drann.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2004)

war grad draussen eine runde drehn. dabei hab ich angelos antrettechnik probiert. schlechter fuss vorne, antreten und dann mit nem guten-fuss-pedalkick einen bunnyhop vollziehn. bis jetzt komm ich eher niedriger als wenn ich den lenker normal hochzieh. wo ist der sinn des antretens? verschafft ihr euch mit dem antreten die power vom hinterrad für den sprung oder dient das antreten nur damit ihr den lenker hoch bekommt? morgen probier ich das mal auf die paletten.

dann hab ich backwheelhop pedal nach vorne sprung versucht. sobald ichs über ein kleines gap schaffe, nehm ichs mal auf damit ihr seht wie mühsam und schwerfällig das bei mir aussieht. am berg ist es einfacher.. ich hab mal meine kettenstreben gemessen: 42cm. ich bin gespannt wie sich die trialgeo vom neuen rad auswirkt.


----------



## aramis (1. Oktober 2004)

Probier "Angelos Antritttechnik" mal mit ner ganzen Kurbelumdrehung.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube du hast die Technik falschverstanden. Du solltest eigentlich nur mit dem falschen Fuss ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung machen um das VR aufs Hindernis zu bekommen, dann einfach das Heck in der inzwischen richtigen Fussposition wie gewohnt nachziehen.
Der Vorteil ist, dass du viel weniger Anlauf benötigst, probiers mal mit 1-2 Radlängen. Dass man mit einer neuen Technik erst mal nierdrigere Hindernisse schafft, liegt übrigens in der Natur der Sache, sonst bräuchte man die ja nicht üben.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2004)

ah.. also der antritt hat nichts mit dem heck zu tun. musst mal das opel vid nochmal ansehn wie "schnell" ich unterwegs bin. ich nehm nur soviel anlauf damit ich bequem zeit hab die fusstellung auf den pinpedalen einzunehmen und die vorderradbremse anzulegen /bzw mich auf den evtl. einschlag vorzubereiten. ich werds mal mit wenig anlauf versuchen und deine technik versuch ich mal mit 2 europaletten..hehe.
ein eher langweiliges vid. bergab klappt das besser und ich sollte es mal im stehen probieren aber es ist gut um ein gefühl für die rearbrake zu bekommen
ziel speichern unter
edit: ups, falscher link war das...


----------



## MrTrial (1. Oktober 2004)

_'Trial-Forum-User sind schwer ok'_
schleimer


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2004)

war der falsche link. wir sind mittlerweile bei trial006.mpg
neuer linkrichtiger link von vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. Oktober 2004)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> _'Trial-Forum-User sind schwer ok'_
> schleimer



thanks    

Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2004)

der betreff trifft heute wieder besonders zu. es giest in strömen. ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein paar europaletten in den kombi pack und mir eine isarbrücke suche unter der genügend platz zum trockenen trialen ist..  
wer trialt bei regen?


----------



## ph1L (1. Oktober 2004)

<-


----------



## isah (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich wohn zwischen 2 bergen, bei uns regnet es irgendwie immer, auch wenn im rest deutschlands die sonne scheint ...

Aber seit dem Monty Brems-Spray fahr ich auch bei regen....

martin


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2004)

war grad noch etwas probieren.. nass und dunkel.. wobei ich sagen muss dass dies meinen neuen übungen sehr entgegen kommt. erst hab ich versucht mit minimaler anfahrt 4 paletten zu rollen. so wie angelo beschrieben hat mit der antrettechnik. aber bei mir ist es wurscht ob ich antrete oder nicht, ich roll immer mit der vorderbremsnachziehtechnik drauf.. das hab ich nunmal drin. aber da ich das so auch mit low speed kann, brauch ich ja nicht unbedingt umlernen.

im zweiten teil hab ich dann versucht 5 paletten zu tippen. da wars dann schon fast zu dunkel für die cam. trotzdem hats eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht funktiniert. der vorderradtusche war zwar nicht immer so merklich und katapultiert mich nicht wirklich, aber ich komm jetzt die 5 paletten ziemlich easy rauf sogar wenn die paletten und bremse so nass sind wie heute. von daher wars ein fortschritt. die letzten beiden szenen im vid warn vom feeling her am besten. da knall ich mit dem vorderrad dagegen und setz  ziemlich rücklastig drauf. ich glaub so gehts.. 

unglaublich schlechte nightshot qualität (5.6MB)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. Oktober 2004)

Na das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. Jetzt musst du nur naoch versuchen, das Kurbeln auf die 5 Paletten anzuwenden. 
Wenn du dann die 6-te Palette drauftust, dann wirst du unweigerlich richtig Tippen müssen, weil du das VR da nicht mehr richtig draufkriegst


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. Jetzt musst du nur naoch versuchen, das Kurbeln auf die 5 Paletten anzuwenden.
> Wenn du dann die 6-te Palette drauftust, dann wirst du unweigerlich richtig Tippen müssen, weil du das VR da nicht mehr richtig draufkriegst



wieviel paletten tippst du so aufs HR?  ich hab heute mal die sechste draufgelegt und versuchte sie zu tippen.  schaff ich nicht. in den letzten beiden szenen setz ich das VR nicht mehr drauf sondern lass es gegen die kante knallen. hab ich gestern intensiv mit 5 paletten trainiert. mit der sechsten mach ich erst weiter wenn ich mein neues rad hab, bzw ich hoffe das ich damit auch 5 schaffe. danach muss ich mit halben schritten weitermachen. die 6. ist halt die grenze zwischen vorderrad draufkriegen und springen..  der schritt von der 5. zur 6. warscheinlich schwerer zu lernen als von der 6. zur 7... .

canberratrials12 .. der nick baxter ist ja voll cool! der style taugt mir voll..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Oktober 2004)

Also Tippen aufs HR, bedeutet ja dass du dann auch auf dem HR, also im Backhop bleibst. Das schaff ich so auf 75cm... wenn ich nen guten Tag hab.
Ansonsten Tipp ich auf 85-90cm je nach Tagesform.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2004)

heute wieder nur 5 paletten. das klappt aber noch nicht sehr beständig. aber ab und zu ist es recht flüssig und das vorderrad ist nach dem tusche mit der kante wieder in der luft und mich wirfts rauf.

etwaige spektakuläre fehlversuche will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. ich hab die dinger heute nicht ohne grund in die wiese gestellt. was die anfahrt aber schwieriger macht:






















mit 6 paletten kann ich die technik manchmal sogar genauso umsetzen, aber mich schmeissts nur auf den rockring. ich bin zu sehr in rückenlage und überhaupt haut das mit 5 auch noch nicht beständig hin. aber trotzdem mal als sequenz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Oktober 2004)

Ein Weiser Mann Namens Bernhard hat mal gesagt: 
" Wenn Du nicht raufkommst, einfach die Beine mehr ranziehen"

... und er hat recht behalten.


----------



## Benjy (5. Oktober 2004)

jepp...
und vielleicht solltest du versuchen noch ein wenig mehr den lenker nach vorne/oben zu drücken und eventuell ein wenig mehr mit dem körper arbeiten... aba ansonsn ganz schick... meine ersten tippversuche sahen nicht so gut aus...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2004)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> jepp...
> mehr den lenker nach vorne/oben zu drücken und eventuell ein wenig mehr mit dem körper arbeiten...  beine anziehn usw..



so eine video analyse ist gar nicht so übel. selber sieht man sich ja nicht. die ganzen tipps versuche ich schon anzuwenden aber so easy geht das nicht. ich denke dass es auch etwas mit der geo vom rad zu tun hat. zwar hab ich einen höheren vorbau und einen downhilllenker, aber im grunde ist es halt doch ein gestrecktes MTB Race-tourenbike. mir fehlt es irgendwie an platz. bei bild drei der ersten sequenz ist das zu sehn. es ist oft so dass ich mit meinen oberschenkeln an die handgelenke stosse und das bike nicht durchziehn kann.
nun ja.. nach dem essen werd ich wieder mit 5 paletten auf kies trainieren. 
mahlzeit.


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2004)

Hätte hier auch ne "Video-Analyse" anzubieten. Is aber für nen Sidehop. Vorn und hinten is noch ziemlich viel Verschnitt an Bildern dabei. Am besten erstmal alles durchklicken und wenn die Bilder gecached sind nochma angucken. 

http://trialmaniax.de/png/140.html


----------



## konrad (5. Oktober 2004)

@angelo: auf 6 paletten zu fahren ist schon garnet so leicht und dann noch mit diesem monsterrahmen-wenn du da die bene noch weiter ranziehst haste frischen eiersalat in der hose   

@525rainer:wieso tust du dir das an?kauf dir doch einfach nen schicken BT-rahmen,der kostet nich die welt-und deine beiden freunde würden sich bedanken


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> @angelo: auf 6 paletten zu fahren ist schon garnet so leicht und dann noch mit diesem monsterrahmen-wenn du da die bene noch weiter ranziehst haste frischen eiersalat in der hose
> @525rainer:wieso tust du dir das an?kauf dir doch einfach nen schicken BT-rahmen,der kostet nich die welt-und deine beiden freunde würden sich bedanken



mein neues bike geht angeblich morgen raus und kommt vielleicht noch zum wochenende.. juhee..
 6 paletten sind 90cm und das heisst die kirche werd ich erst mal im dorf lassen und mich auf fünf (75cm) und verschiedene techniken üben bis es auch mehrmals hintereinander klappt.  am wochenende wenn das bike da ist werd ich mal wieder city fahren. vielleicht hat meine freundin lust ein paar sachen mitzuschneiden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Oktober 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> @angelo: auf 6 paletten zu fahren ist schon garnet so leicht und dann noch mit diesem monsterrahmen-wenn du da die bene noch weiter ranziehst haste frischen eiersalat in der hose



Ich meinte ja auch, dass er bei dem Versuch sie hochzufahren, wahrscheinlich automatisch richtig tippen wird.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Oktober 2004)

ha.. mein neues rad ist da.. cool. aber der vorbau und lenker.. ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht.. ich möcht eher einen kurzen vorbau und einen gekröpften lenker haben. mal sehn, man gewöhnt sich an alles.. aber alles anders an dem rad..
heute ham wirs zum ersten mal kurz getestet und mal diese hinterradhops probiert. also am rad kanns jetzt nich mehr liegen.. jetzt wird trainiert..

vid von grad vorher:

ziel speichern unter (5.5MB trial008)


----------



## isah (10. Oktober 2004)

witziges video, super bike 

Und die musik wie in deinem snowboard video..immer wieder witzig..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Oktober 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> witziges video, super bike
> 
> Und die musik wie in deinem snowboard video..immer wieder witzig..



snowboardvid???? her damit, will auch sehn..........  die musik ist oberst göttlich, wie heißt denn das lied???   

Jan


----------



## konrad (10. Oktober 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ha.. mein neues rad ist da.. cool. aber der vorbau und lenker.. ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht.. ich möcht eher einen kurzen vorbau und einen gekröpften lenker haben. mal sehn, man gewöhnt sich an alles.. aber alles anders an dem rad..
> heute ham wirs zum ersten mal kurz getestet und mal diese hinterradhops probiert. also am rad kanns jetzt nich mehr liegen.. jetzt wird trainiert..
> 
> vid von grad vorher:
> ...



also mit dem bike solltest du jetzt wirklich abgehen!-die basics habt ihr ja auch schon drauf-viel erfolg!  

achso-und lass den echolenker ruhig dran,denn der is richtig stabil und wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat auch sehr bequem!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Oktober 2004)

jup, wie lang ist den der Vorbau?
Also bei so einem Rad würd ich nicht unter 80mm gehen.
Die meisten leute fahren so 100-120mm, manche die auch einiges street mäsiges fahren benützten auch so 50-80mm aber dann meistens auch mit kürzeren bikes


----------



## isah (11. Oktober 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> snowboardvid???? her damit, will auch sehn..........  die musik ist oberst göttlich, wie heißt denn das lied???
> 
> Jan




Ich finds nicht mehr, hat der rainer irgendwann mal gepostet, aber der thread ist riesig....

Wenns nicht mehr auftaucht kann ichs hochladen.

Aber wie stehts mit dem lied, hat jemand den namen?

martin


----------



## ride (11. Oktober 2004)

@525 Rainer: Coole Maschine, jetzt kannst du richtig loslegen! 

@all: Wieso sucht ihrdenn alle dieses Lied? Geht mir nach den 20sekunden schon auf den Wecker!  



ride on!


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Oktober 2004)

hihi.. haha.. hoho.. das lied singt mein freund makus. die band hiess  "rubber duck jump" und sollte eine hiphop band sein obwohl sich die ganze CD nicht danach anhört. die haben damals cd´s pressen lassen und einige müller märkte glaub ich hatten die dann ausliegen. mit damals mein ich schon weit mehr als 10 jahre und da gabs noch keine cd brenner und fast kein mensch hatte einen computer von daher war CD´s pressen oberkrass für eine hinterhof band.
ich würd ihn mal anmailen, soweit ich weiss müssten da noch hunderte CD´s wegen absatzschwierigkeiten bei ihm rumliegen.. hihi.
das hier ist der sänger:
DJ Block AC 
bescheuertes foto passt zur bescheuerten musik.
kontakt zu ihm auf www.extremzertifikator.de
ich werde in zukunft die vids mit musik von ihm und mir vertonen. hihi. 

hier ist der snowboard link: 
snowtag

jetzt aber wieder zum fahrrad:

ich hab mich wegen angelos beitrag in der kaufberratung doch noch für das pure M umentschieden. der rahmen ist also nicht der lange deswegen passt glaub ich auch ein kurzer street vorbau drauf. derzeit ist ein echo vorbau drauf und ein carbonoptiklenker. dass die hinterradfelge geflext ist ist auch nicht so mein ding weil ich diese manuals machen möchte und da irgendwie dosieren möchte. reines trial dass sich fast nur noch auf dem hinterrad hüpfend abspielt ist nicht das was ich fahren möchte. soll schon mehr in richtung street trial gehn.
die chris king HR nabe hört sich aber wirklich geil an!
tja, derzeit bin ich solange es hell ist arbeiten und deswegen geht nicht viel in punkto fahrradfahren. mal sehn was das wochenende bringt falls es wieder mal eins gibt.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Oktober 2004)

Kleiner Tipp:

Manuals fährt man ohne Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (16. Oktober 2004)

back to basic.
heute nur 3 paletten aber dafür mit der richtigen drop off technik. es ist wohl wichtig auf wenig raum balancieren und auf engen raum ruhig einen backwheelstand einleiten zu können. das hab ich heute tausendmal probiert.
video:
ziel speichern unter (8.2MB) 
die location wird langweilig. aber erst mal die basics beherschen bevor ich mich mit dem neuen rad in die city waage. 5 paletten rauf und runter müssen sauber gehn dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Oktober 2004)

die BWH kannst auch gut üben wenn du so lang wie möglich versuchts auf nem  Gullideckel zu bleiben.

Ach ja, es sieht so aus als würdest du recht ungefedert landen(in dem 3 palleten video), vielleicht kommts mir aber auch nur so vor.


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Oktober 2004)

ich versuch immer die kleine platte zu treffen bei der landung. gesehn?
backwheel hops länger auf der stelle sind voll mega anstrengend. es geht zwar mittlerweile auch länger, aber halt exterm anstrengend. irgendwas hab ich da noch nicht raus.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2004)

Atmest du während du sie machst?
Passiert mir ziemlich oft das ich einfach die luft anhalt....ist sau schwer wieder zu verlernen


----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2004)

Wollen wir nicht nen "New-Vid Thread" für anfänger machen?
Also ich würd auch gerne wie der rainer ein paar vids hochladen, sodass ihr dann sagen könnt was ich (und alle anderen anfänger) falsch machen?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Oktober 2004)

ja, so einen anfänger vid thread wollt ich eh machen bzw dass soll hier nix anderes sein. ich muss nur das mit den videos etwas reduzieren. der webspace ist nur geliehen und man hat mich vor kurzen darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass der traffic für eine private page mit einem Gigabyte pro monat nicht wenig sei.

wegen der atemtechnik hab ich jetzt gar nicht aufgepasst. trial und atemtechnik? 
 
mir ist heut wegen was anderes die luft weggeblieben. den ersten sprung um 7 uhr früh ins kalte nass bei 0 grad aussentemperatur. gibts in münchen eigentlich plätze wo mehrere leute regelmässig trialen? ich fahr ab und an zum surfen nach münchen und wenns jetzt kälter wird wäre trialen mit leuten denen man was abschaun kann oder von denen man was zu sehn kriegt ne alternative.
heute mal nicht getrialt aber passt wie immer zum betreff dieses threads:


----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2004)

sieht ja witzig aus..was es nicht alles gibt...

Erstell aber lieber nen neuen thread, bei dem namen "nässe" kommt nicht jeder auf nen video thread..

Ich will dann auch ein video hochladen, bei meinen ersten tretbunnys mach ich irgendwie was falsch...

Ach ja, bei arcor kannst du dir gratis webspace machen, erstellst dir halt ein paar mehr acc, dann geht das.

martin


----------



## aramis (17. Oktober 2004)

Lol, bin auch gelegentlich Surfen, aber mit Wind. Bei 0°C im Vollneoprener stelle ich es mir allerdings nur wenig spaßig vor.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2004)

Beim Olypiapark gibts paar Felsen, Bei der Frauenkirche ( Marienplatz) gibst fett steine und noch paar kleinere Plätze.
Da treffen sich ab und zu Tobsen, Chris King, ein 20" Ulli und Ich, aber eher unregelmäsig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2004)

Bei http://www.trials-shack.co.uk/ kann man Videos hochladen (über 50mb glaub ich). Man muss nur vorher dem Admin ne mail schicken oder so damit er nen account freischaltet

Das gute is, Leute die das video dann dl wollen müssen sich nicht registrieren wie bei eengiloigioigjoegjojgeo

Bei http://www.eengoedidee.nl/ kann man bis zu 50mb filme uploaden, aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand das video dann suagen will muss er sich extra registrieren


----------



## ecols (17. Oktober 2004)

bei piranho gibts kostenlos unbegrenzten, schnellen Webspace..

Find es faszinierend wie intensiv du die sache betriebst rainer..


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Oktober 2004)

hatte früher auch diese free - webspaces.
bis jetzt wars immer so dass irgendwann die sache kostenpflichtig wurde( und bei nichtbezahlung alles gelöscht) , pop ups und banner hinzugefügt haben wie sie lustig waren, oder irgendwie nicht mehr ging oder geändert wurde. das ist dann ärgerlich wenn man 2 jahre lang eine story über ein fortlaufendes thema in einem forum schreibt und dann wenn die leute ins archiv schauen gehn die fotos nicht mehr und man müsste alles neu verlinken.
deswegen mach ich das nicht mehr.

@ aramis
ich war auch schon surfen als schnee lag. durch das ständige wieder an die welle laufen wird einem warm. an so einem richtig kalten tag hat man allerdings dann blaue verfärbungen zwischen schuhen und anzug, handschuhen und anzug und hals und mütze.


----------



## sensiminded (18. Oktober 2004)

@Rainer:  in Minge gibts gute spots wie cryo cube schon schrieb!!
Wende dich mal an den chris king oder den tobsen(26" Trialer aus M), bei denen kannst dir auf jeden was abschauen!


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Oktober 2004)

meine neue schnittsoftware erlaubt mir slow motion szenen einzubaun. das ist fein zum analysieren. hab heute mal meine neue vorbau lenker-kombi ausprobiert und die zwei techniken mit denen ich 5 euros springe nacheinander abgedreht.

das erste soll ein tippversuch sein, und das zweite ist der obligatorische hochroll-vorderradbrems-hochzieher mit dem ich zuverlässiger und lockerer nach oben komm.

mein rad taugt mir jetzt 100% mit dem vorbau und lenker. aber aufgrund enormer hornhaut an den händen konnt ich heute nicht lange fahren. das muss sich erst mal legen..  fahr ich morgen halt auf den gletscher snowboarden. das nächste was ich mach ist grundtechniken trainieren. also die sachen die ihr im reckord thread aufzählt. sollte es dann zu messbaren höhen und weiten kommen, kann ich da dann auch reinschreiben. 

es wäre natürlich pedagogisch wertvoller wenn ich in der einstellung mal nen profi filmen könnte.

(2Mb) Tippversuch 
(2Mb) Hochroller


----------



## ride (23. Oktober 2004)

schöne sache mit der Zeitlupe! Das lässt sich sehen, nicht so wie deine alten nightshots wo man kaum was erkennen konnte   Das müsst ich auch mal machen, und dann können die guten Fahrer  hier im Forum gleich mal sagen was wie falsch gemacht wird, denn leider hab ich auch keinen Mentor, der mich in die Trialgeheimnisse einweiht  

Hab mir mal den Tipper angeschaut: Mir kommt es so vor als würdest du noch nicht so richtig an die kante tippen,sondern mehr etwas streifen,und deshalb hauts dich auch nicht so richtig raus! aber bin ja auch noch kein Experte..nur wars bei mir am Anfang auch so...

ach und noch was, bei den bachwheelhops musst du glaube ich mehr mit den Beinen und mit der Radverlagerung arbeiten, dann brauchst du das Rad nicht mit den Armen so ''nach oben zu ziehen''. Denn wenn du auf diese weise höhere Drops machst, dann landest du sehr hart! Schau dir mal an wie die guten rider hohe drops machen, die ''schleichen'' sich da mehr runter als dass sie springen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. Oktober 2004)

ja, die optik ist jetzt fein. mach nur auch. dann kann ich dir was abschaun.

ich hab hier zwei fotos auf den vids, da sieht man nochmal entscheidend den unterschied der "techniken"









ja, das mit dem tipper ist mir bewusst. ich tipp zwar schon so dass der reifen durchgedrückt ist, aber dann lastet zu viel gewicht auf dem vorderrad und es knallt nicht richtig nach oben sondern erst waagerecht der palette entlang und erst dann nach oben wenn ich hochspring mit dem backwheel. ich probiers mit mehr luftdruck im reifen. das ganze liegt aber mit sicherheit daran dass ich mir die hochrolltechnik noch nicht richtig abgewöhnt hab. bein tipper muss viel mehr in rückenlage hochschiessen.

ich lande sehr verschieden. dieses backwheelhoppgelande mach ich erst seit ich das pure hab. mich überraschts dass man das in der grundtechnik so schnell lernt. 
locker, weich, präzise und absolut easy ausbalancierd. ja so möcht ich auch irgendwann fahren. das ist das was mir an dem sport taugt.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Oktober 2004)

noch ne andere perspektive wo man den "drop" besser sieht:
http://w1.7Mb

edit: ja du hast recht.  gut kombiniert... habs nacheditiert.


----------



## isah (23. Oktober 2004)

Du hast http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/mtb/trialneu01min.mpg
als link genommen, ich denke 
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/mtb/trialneu03min.mpg
ist die richtige datei.

martin


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich versuch mich mal als online Tutor hier 

Also:
Beim Tippen, als auch beim hochfahren, solltest du mit dem VR die Kante weiter vorn treffen, nicht erst 10 cm dahinter.

Übe mal im BWH nach vorn zu hüpfen ohne reinzutreten, also ganz kleine Hüpfer nach vorn zu machen. Damit kannst du dann kontrollierter mit dem HR bis an die Kante hüpfen, um dann das VR mindestens bis auf HR Niveau abzulassen bevor du dropst. Später kann man dann üben mit einmal hochtreten bis an die Kante zu rollen, ohne zu hüpfen. 

viel Spaß

P.S. mach den Sattel weiter runter, oder nimm ihn zu trialen ganz raus.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Oktober 2004)

servus,
ich glaub ich treff die kante glaub ich schon am richtigen punkt, nur nutz ich den treffer noch nicht. auf jedenfall wenn ich sie früher treff, dann passiert wieder der "nach vorne übers rad drüberflieger"
aber es fehlt einfach noch die übung. ich muss jedesmal quasi erst wieder das radeln lernen bevor ich trialen geh.
gestern ist mir am gletscher die videocam verreckt. garantie abgelaufen. mal sehn. hauptsache ich bin heil. macht ihr bitte mal ein paar kleine videos. ich will nen sauberen 6 paletten tipper sehn.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Oktober 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> ich glaub ich treff die kante glaub ich schon am richtigen punkt, nur nutz ich den treffer noch nicht. auf jedenfall wenn ich sie früher treff, dann passiert wieder der "nach vorne übers rad drüberflieger".



Lass dir gesagt sein: Du trifftst die Kante an der falschen Stelle.  Wenn du sie richtig getroffen hast, dann wirst du es schon von selbst merken.


----------



## isah (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab ein paar peinliche videos zuhause, die ich zur video-analyse unbedingt mal hochladen will, ist das ok? 

Ist der versuch mit nem pedalkick auf ne kante, und dann noch weiter zu hüpfen,
bin noch dabei ne stelle rauszuschneiden wo ich direkt in nen busch falle...

martin


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Oktober 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dir gesagt sein: Du trifftst die Kante an der falschen Stelle.  Wenn du sie richtig getroffen hast, dann wirst du es schon von selbst merken.



hello again,

hab mir mal dein "antippen-felix_muecke" vid in slow motion angesehn und geschaut wo er und wie er die kante trifft. schaus dir auch mal an. bemerkenswert finde ich dass er auch bei 8 paletten mit dem HR noch am boden steht während er antippt. unglaublich.
wie ist das mit der vorderradbremse? zieht man die leicht, fest oder gar nicht beim antippen? zieht ihr nur die hintere wenn ihr oben seid?
mögen manche jetzt denken.. die ganze zeit im internet und vor den vids. soll er lieber üben der trottel. aber es ist nicht so einfach alleine techniken zu lernen wenn man sichs garnirgends abschaun kann. mir war als kind auch unbegreiflich wie man mit einem skateboard springen kann ohne schlaufen dran bis ich mal live gesehn hab wie einer nen ollie gemacht hat.

isah, nur her mit den vids..los los!  aber bitte unter 10MB wenns geht.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab das Video nicht auf der Platte und gerade zu faul zum suchen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass er bei 8 Paletten das VR noch oben draufpackt zum antippen. Schau dir mal die ganzen Tipper Videos an, da wirst du sehen, dass viele doch eher UNTER der Kante antippen. Das ist natürlich bei niedrigen Höhen nicht drin, aber du solltest das VR mindestens GEGEN die Kante drücken. 
Naja irgendwann wirst du wissen was ich meine


----------



## konrad (26. Oktober 2004)

und die VR-bremse muss offen sein!!!sonst fährst nur gegen die kante und nich rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (27. Oktober 2004)

ok. ich hab das tippen einfach falsch verstanden. ich hab die bremse leicht angelegt und gemeint ich muss an die eckkante knallen damit es auch das heck durch den widerstand etwas nach oben haut.

heute hab ichs anders gemacht. ich hab mich auf den obersten mittleren eckklotz der europalette konzentriert. was heisst konzentriert. ich hab ihn fixiert und wie in trance angestarrt.   angerollt, etwas in die knie gehn, lenker hochziehn und vorderrad an den klotz führen und nicht an die kante. mit offener bremse. dabei hab ich während des hochspringens an das coustellier vid gedacht und wie easy der immer hochfährt  und wie schnell der ablauf ist.   und siehe da, es ging die 5 etwas schöner rauf. cool! 
da hab ich mir gedacht da ich jetzt eh den lenker nicht mehr so hochziehn muss  legst mal noch ne palette drauf. da hab ich dann dasselbe gemacht aber die palette hats immer verschoben. ich hab sie dann mit spanngurten fixiert. ich war diverse male mit dem HR droben. bin dann aber wieder zurückgerutscht weil ich nicht soweit oben war dass der HR grip aufbaun konnte bei meiner rückenlage. trotzdem gehts mit der unter-der-kante-tip technik wesentlich besser und ich land nicht auf dem rockring..

aber ich denke ich habs aber heute übertrieben. ich hab geschwitzt wie ein schwein und bin wie in trance immer und immer wieder gegen die paletten gefahren. jetzt tun mir die knie weh. geht trialen in die knie??? da gibts ja keine muskeln zum aufbaun. das wäre sehr schlecht falls dem so ist. tut höllisch weh jetzt.

zuhause hab ich was neues trainiert. ich hab in diversen videos gesehn wie sie auf ne parkbank springen. erst vorderrad rauf auf die sitzfläche, dann raufspringen und vorderrad auf die lehne und hr auf die sitzfläche in einem zug. dann auf die lehne mit dem HR und runterdropen.  das find ich ziemlich cool.
ich hab deswegen VR auf ne 35cm hohe mauer gesetzt und dann versucht auf die mauer zu springen und auf dem HR zu landen und zu hoppen und dann mit nem trethop auf der anderen seite herunter zu droppen. sitzfläche und lehne sind sicher höher. muss man noch trainieren.
kann das mit den knien von der übung kommen? da gehts ja eigentlich nur um sprungkraft im stand aufbaun.

mann o mann taugt mir mein rad jetzt!


----------



## isah (27. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich zulange fahre gehts mir auch immer in die knie, aber nach ner halben stunde ist es wieder weg..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ichs übertreibe und der Mut und der Willen stärken sind als die Kraft und die Ausdauer, dann tuts langsam an den Füßen weh, genau da wo ich ca. auf den Pedalen stehe. Und da ich ja noch net soooooooooooo lang triale, gehts dann mit der Zeit auch bissl an die Finger/HandKraft und naja der Rücken kommt dann nochmal ne Weile später, spätestens wenn ich absteige und mal wieder richtig gerade hinstehe!    Aber das ist halt so, irgendwann machts mir nichts mehr, also einfach weiter....!


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist halt so, irgendwann machts mir nichts mehr, also einfach weiter....!



Das hoffe ich auch, dass das dann mal aufhört..


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab vor ein paar Wochen festgestellt, dass ich viel viel zu verkrampft fahre und zuviel Kraft aufwende. Vielleicht trifft das auf Euch auch zu.

Massive Probleme hatte ich keine, aber die Kraft ging mir viel zu schnell aus. Inzwischen geht es schon wesentlich besser.

Knie sind schon eine heikle und sehr komplexe Sache. Manchmal werden Knieprobleme sogar von Bandscheibenproblemen ausgelöst. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du da sehr wachsam sein.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich dacht mir schon das du das tippennicht richtig verstanden hast, obwohl es in 285.3829 Videos vorkommt und 900 user schon auf mehrere videos hingewiesen haben wo man es sehen kann.

Damit sowas nicht mehr passiert und die ganze beginner was falsches üben.
Hier ist die ultimative tipper illustration

Für alle die es nicht wissen


 SO WIRD GETIPPT


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. Oktober 2004)

@Cyro Cub: Das ist der 4. beste Thread im Forum, was die Besucherfrequenz betrifft. Offensichtlich haben das noch mehr nicht vollständig verstanden. Dein Beitrag kommt mir antagonistisch vor ("...obwoh in xxxx Vidoes...").

Also ich halte diesen Thread und die Art und Weise in der diese Diskussion geführt wird für das Beste was wir bisher hatten. Weiter so!


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Oktober 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab vor ein paar Wochen festgestellt, dass ich viel viel zu verkrampft fahre und zuviel Kraft aufwende. Vielleicht trifft das auf Euch auch zu.



hallo ralf, na logisch, hast recht.  ich fahr ohne technik mit der ich-reiss-das-bike-da-mit-gewalt-rauf-methode. die ganze feinmotorik muss man noch trainieren. wenn du nen anfänger snowboarder über einen 2m kicker fliegen lässt , der staucht sich bei der landung warscheinlich alles.
das ist beim trialen halt genauso. nur der rekorde thread verführt halt die sechste draufzuwerfen.  das nächste was ich mach ist einen rollbunny an einer 1.45m hohen eisenstange zu trainieren. ich werde dann hier im forum fragen ob ihr auch immer blaue streifen quer über die brust nach dem trialen habt.   

@ Cyro:

sauber! ich wusst es zwar schon vorher    aber deine grafik ersetzt genau  285.3829 Videos und 900 user die darauf hinweisen. hihi.
bis jetzt hörte ich halt immer an die kante tippen und die kante.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Oktober 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab vor ein paar Wochen festgestellt, dass ich viel viel zu verkrampft fahre und zuviel Kraft aufwende. Vielleicht trifft das auf Euch auch zu.



hallo ralf, na logisch, hast recht.  ich fahr ohne technik mit der ich-reiss-das-bike-da-mit-gewalt-rauf-methode. die ganze feinmotorik muss man noch trainieren. wenn du nen anfänger snowboarder über einen 2m kicker fliegen lässt , der staucht sich bei der landung warscheinlich alles.
das ist beim trialen halt genauso. nur der rekorde thread verführt halt die sechste draufzuwerfen.  das nächste was ich mach ist einen rollbunny an einer 1.45m hohen eisenstange zu trainieren. ich werde dann hier im forum fragen ob ihr auch immer blaue streifen quer über die brust nach dem trialen habt.   

@ Cyro:

sauber! ich wusst es zwar schon vorher    aber deine grafik ersetzt genau  285.3829 Videos und 900 user die darauf hinweisen. hihi.
bis jetzt hörte ich halt immer an die kante tippen und die kante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2004)

war heute in der stadt unterwegs. die zahl der hindernisse steigt proportional mit der höhe die ich springen kann und mit 5 euros ist man schon besser dabei.
die höhe lass ich jetzt erstmal weil es geht mit den antret techniken vorwärts. 
eine radlänge vor dem hinderniss: schlechterfuss vorne, tret, dann halbe starke antretbewegung mit dem guten fuss.. gleichzeitig hochreiss und auf dem hinterrad landen.  die technik hab ich jetzt drin und sobald die vid wieder klar ist zeig ich dass mal wie das aussieht. die technik bringt mich total weiter. ich kann jetzt auf ne betonsitzbank ohne lehne quer raufspringen, am hinterrad landen und wieder mit nem antreter abdroppen. ich hab zuletzt bei ner 10cm schmalen betonbrunnenmauer (ca 70cm) die antrettechnik mit antippen verbunden. ich land dann auf dem HR aber fall nach hinten bzw dropp nach hinten wieder ab. ah, muss ich dann mal auf video zeigen.

ich hab dann auch ne kleine tour mit dem MTB und meiner Freundin gemacht. wow! warum ist der lenker so schmal! warum zieht die bremse so schlecht! ich kann mit zweifingern an der bremse nicht mehr fahren! wieso ist die kette so locker und wie grob ist denn der freilauf gerastert! wieso biegt sich das rad! 

oh mann.. das ist echt ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.  ich möchte die scheibe, die hs 33 und die chris king an meinem rad nicht missen und bin froh dass ich mir das hochwertig ausgestattete gebrauchte und nicht das neue mit v-brakes und günstiger HR nabe gekauft habe.


----------



## Trialermilian (2. November 2004)

Moin,
hatte eigendlich noch nie Probleme bei Nässe.  
Hat sich einer von euch schon mal so richtig aufs Maul gepackt?
Trial is Geil


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. November 2004)

ey trialermilian, wo kommstn her wie lang fährstn schon undso?? 
ich fänds immer gut wenn sich neue vorstellen würden, damit man nciht ganz den überblick verliert!!


----------



## tommytrialer (2. November 2004)

hey trialermillan
schau dir das video an kommt immer an wie man nässe definiert bzw wie/wo man fährt

http://home.arcor.de/rokworld/trial/odm_thalheim_04.wmv


----------



## Trialermilian (2. November 2004)

Also,
ich bin Maximilian(Max) und bin15 3/4, komme aus Leipzig(Trialmaniax) und fahre seit 3 Jahren, haupsächlich Wettkampf. Ich fahre ein Monty Urban und Du?  
Trial ist Geil


----------



## ecols (3. November 2004)

Wie wärs denn mir nem vorstellungsthread? gibbet da schon einen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. November 2004)

jawohl! nachdem mir vor wochen schon die digifotocam draufgegangen ist, meine videocam ihre zeit auch in reperatur verbringt (wenn sie überhaupt wiederkommt) ist mir gestern das netzteil (und hoffentlich nur das netzteil) von meinem privatrechner verreckt. ich war grad dabei ne nightstreetsession zu schneiden die ich mit ner geliehenen cam gedreht hab. 
am ende wollt ich dann noch einen betonpoller springen und das hat mich das schaltwert + schaltauge und ein schmerzendes knie gekostet. jetzt kann ich morgen nicht fahren! 
werd mir gleich mal einen satz schaltaugen und ein neues schaltwerk bestellen! hmmpf!


----------



## 525Rainer (6. November 2004)

computer geht wieder. neues netzteil eingebaut, festplatte heil. was für ein service.

ich poste das video jetzt in diesem beitrag weil es erstens mit 23MB zu gross ist für den noob thread und zweitens weils ein guter abschluss für den ganzen eintrag hier ist. bei den letzten szenen ist nämlich der brunnen drauf wegen dem der thread eigentlich gestartet wurde.   
das video spielt in landau an der isar. das ist ne kleinstadt die vollgestopft ist mit ca.50 cm hohen betonquadersitzbänken aller Art. in allen möglichen anordnungen. An dem Tag war es leider nass, so dass die meisten obstacles mit holzauflage viel zu rutschig waren aber für beginner ist die ganze stadt ein riesiger spielplatz und ab 18.00 uhr hat mein seine ruhe und schön beleuchtete obstacles.
morgen früh geh ich surfen statt trialen. mein rad  ist leider lahmgelegt.. siehe vid.

23MB nachts (Helligkeit Kontrast am Bildschirm evtl justieren)


----------



## isah (6. November 2004)

Super vid!!!

Und schöner brunnen   



> Kritik hab ich auch wo ist der Helm.



-- hat Heizerer zu mir gesagt, solltest du auch drüber nachdenken, wo du schon alles runterspringst...


----------



## 525Rainer (6. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Super vid!!!
> 
> Und schöner brunnen
> 
> ...



der brunnen ist jetzt glücklicherweise leer. das lustige daran ist: der ist genau vor der polizeistation    ohne schmarrn. aber die fenster sind blickdicht, hehe..
ja, den helm. das nächste mal auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## isah (6. November 2004)

hat man dich schon angesprochen? Ordnungsamt oder so?

Ich wohn in so nem kaff, hier kommt der bürgermeister noch persönlich wenn man mit ner geflexten felge vor seinem rathaus fährt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. November 2004)

@525Rainer:

Wahnsinn wie sehr du dich während des Nässe Treads gesteigert hast! Gratuliere!

Trotzdem -- -->  Immer mit Plastikhut!

mfg 

Raimund


----------



## 525Rainer (7. November 2004)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> @525Rainer:
> Wahnsinn wie sehr du dich während des Nässe Treads gesteigert hast! Gratuliere!
> Trotzdem -- -->  Immer mit Plastikhut!



80% steigerung geht ans neue Rad und die restlichen 20% an die videos von angelo zum studieren und der tip ich solle mal mit dem schlechten fuss antreten.

ich finds selber blöd dass ich den helm nicht aufhatte. in den profivids finde ich es immer zum kotzen wenn einer ohne helm fährt.


----------



## aramis (7. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> computer geht wieder. neues netzteil eingebaut, festplatte heil. was für ein service.
> 
> ich poste das video jetzt in diesem beitrag weil es erstens mit 23MB zu gross ist für den noob thread und zweitens weils ein guter abschluss für den ganzen eintrag hier ist. bei den letzten szenen ist nämlich der brunnen drauf wegen dem der thread eigentlich gestartet wurde.
> das video spielt in landau an der isar. das ist ne kleinstadt die vollgestopft ist mit ca.50 cm hohen betonquadersitzbänken aller Art. in allen möglichen anordnungen. An dem Tag war es leider nass, so dass die meisten obstacles mit holzauflage viel zu rutschig waren aber für beginner ist die ganze stadt ein riesiger spielplatz und ab 18.00 uhr hat mein seine ruhe und schön beleuchtete obstacles.
> ...



So ein Hochrollding wie in 00:29 solltest du echt mal lieber nur mit Reintreten machen. Da brauchts nich so viel Anlauf und Speed und du kannst das VR besser koordinieren. Ich sage das, weil sich ein Kumpel von mir auf diesem Wege den Kiefer gebrochen hat. Hat das VR auf die Kante gezogen (ohne Reintreten) und dann hinten nachgezogen, nur dass das VR nicht weit genug auf der Kante war. Ok, er hätte ohne Probleme einfach die VR-Bremse ziehen, oder sich mit den Armen abfangen können, hat er aber nicht. (Sorry, für alle, die die Story schon drei mal gehört haben!)


----------



## 525Rainer (7. November 2004)

mit reintreten komm ich nicht hoch. aus dem grund weil ich durch die reintretaction mich nicht auf das hinderniss und die kante konzentrieren kann. ich weiss noch nicht wann genau ich lostreten soll. beim rollen kann ich ruhig und konzentriert anfahren und hab am meisten sicherheit. speed brauchts da gar nicht so viel. langsam gehts eher leichter weil ich mehr zeit hab die VR bremse zu ziehn. ich komm 5 paletten mit der hochrolltechnik 9 von 10 mal rauf und mit allen anderen techniken 1 von 10 mal. 
mir wärs auch lieber wenn ich tippen, treten usw genauso zuverlässig und lautlos sauber könnt aber das is einfach noch nicht. und der betontisch musste einfach sein. andere techniken konnt ich an dem tag nicht probieren. stehn ein haufen autos rum und da war grad so musikschule. musste recht lautlos abgehn und ich wollt mein rad nicht gegen den bmw schleuern  was bei meinen tippversuchen durchaus mal passieren kann.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich wollte dich fragen ob du den sprung am ende deines videos, diesen stein hoch mit oder ohne tritt gemacht hast?
> Ich probier das schon ziemlich lange, aber weiss immer nicht ob nur mit ziehen oder mit nem kurzen tritt?
> martin



den betonpfosten? da wos mich aufs maul gehauen hat? 
nur mit antreten. ich mach derzeit nur diese antrettechnik, komm aber nicht höher als MAX 40-60cm oder so. dafür kann ich mit der technik auf dem hr landen.
ich möcht die technik optimieren bis auf 5 paletten aber derzeit üb ich ausschliesslich in der stadt nachts. wenn ich das auf ca 60-70cm kann, hab ich ne riesenauswahl an obstacles die man auf dem hinterrad in reihe hüpfen kann. das will ich dieses jahr unbedingt noch lernen. 

beim antreten hab ich festgestellt das ich je eher ich antrete, desto höher komm ich. und wenn ich mit dem schlechten fuss das vorderrad schon anhebe und mit dem guten fuss noch nen zusatzkick aufs hr gebe dann funktionierts ideal. leider kann ich das real noch nicht immer so koordinieren.
auf dem HR stehn bleiben auf dem hinderniss klappt auch nur dann wenn ich mit dem HR an die kante spring und nicht ganz rauf. da kipp ich meisst vorn über wenn ich nicht mit pedalkick weiterspring. das problem hast du doch auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. August 2005)

ich hab mal drei szenen aus dem münchen vid in extrem slow motion gemacht um das ganze mal langsam zu betrachten.
mein problem ist wohl das ich keine schnellkraft habe. d.h. ich tret den letzten halben kick viel zu lahm in die pedale und reiss alles mit grober kraft rauf. nach wie vor komm ich mit der bescheuerten hochrolltechnik höher als mit dem treter oder zufallstipper. gelobt sei der tag an dem sich das umkehrt.

6.7 slow motion


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. August 2005)

Hi 
Hab dich ja fahren sehen und ich muss echt sagen dein hochroller is echt krass.
Kann das sein das du alles aus ner halben kurbelumdrehung machst?
Denk das hast du dir duch das auf die Sachen hinrollen angewöhnt. Mit ner Ganzen Kurbelumdrehng (guter fuß- schlechte fuß -guter fuß) kommen die meisten Leute leichter auf Sachen hoch und höher.
Und ich denk du hast beim treter/tipper etwas zu wenig Geschwindigkeit. Du landest ja auf der Kante mit dem  Hr aber kippts meisten nach hinten um oder rutscht dann rückwärts runter.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2005)

ich mach schlechter fuss vorne, runtertreten und dabei den körper und kraft auf den boden drücken und dann mit der halben gutfuss umdrehung geht das rad hoch.. ich glaub der bene machts genauso. der rollt hin, dann kurz vor dem hinderniss holt er mit dem schlechtfuss etwas aus so dass er ne dreiviertel schlechtfuss umdrehung macht mit der er auch runtergeht und dann rauf. ich werd den bene mal von der selben seite filmen und den chris DH mit seinem monster rollbunny auch. da hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht begriffen wie man ein rad aus dem rollen und aus dem kreuz so reissen kann dass man so verdammt hoch kommt.
das problem wieso ich so langsam tret liegt bestimmt auch an der 22-17 übersetzung. aber ich komm beim treter definitiv höher als mit 22-18 die mir für pedalkicks und droppen viel lieber wär.
beim ersten treter hab ich eh aus versehn angetippt. diesmal gings auch besser als beim letzten mal weil meine bremse ist frisch angeflext und hält das HR jetzt auf der kante. magura rules!


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2005)

was mir noch einfällt: wie ist das mit nem rad mit sehr hohen tretlager wie dem echo hifi? ich glaub ich brauch ein kompromissloseres rad. bin auf der DM mit jans levelboss probegerollt und der hat sich von allen am besten angefühlt. wo hast du deins überhaupt her?


----------



## Benjy (2. August 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

>


das ist aber ein xtp und kein levelboss^^


----------



## isah (2. August 2005)

ich glaub er meint das hifi dahinter


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2005)

nein, ich mein das XTP.. das bin ich probegerollt. taugt mir.. hätt gedacht des wär ein levelboss.


----------



## trialsrider (2. August 2005)

Levelboss ist das was der Neil Tunnicliff fährt!
Oder n guter Trialer hier ausm Forum!    

Aber schau dir das auchmal an
ich denke das ist auch goil!

Martin


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Mit ner Ganzen Kurbelumdrehng (guter fuß- schlechte fuß -guter fuß) kommen die meisten Leute leichter auf Sachen hoch und höher.
> .



hab mir jetzt diverse videos angeschaut und gesehn dass das fast alle so machen. ich machte bis jetzt nur schlechter fuss, guter fuss. cool, wieder etwas das ich demnächst gleich ausprobier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidehop (2. August 2005)

Tunnicliff fährt nen levelboss?  
der fährt doch nen pitbull oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Levelboss ist das was der Neil Tunnicliff fährt!



EIN PITBULL WENN ICH BITTEN DARF!!!!!    

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (3. August 2005)

sidehop schrieb:
			
		

> Tunnicliff fährt nen levelboss?
> der fährt doch nen pitbull oder hab ich was verpasst?



 kA! Was da in mir Vorgegangen ist! ich schäme mich


----------



## 525Rainer (28. August 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> was du machst rainer ist ein treter auf den rockring oder unterbodenschutz...
> das macht man immer dann wenn man mit keinen treter aufs hr oder keinen treter mit nachziehen übers vr mehr schafft...
> wenn du mit dem treter auf den schutz an deine grenzen stösst musst du nen hook versuchen...
> aber der hook up ist wieder ne völlig andere bewegung und wesentlich schwieriger als ein normaler treter


ich schreibs einfach hierrein um den rekord thread nicht so zuzumüllen:
also die mauer ist über lenkerhöhe, d.h. ICH komm mit dem treter nicht rauf. reines tippen muss noch schwerst trainiert werden.
deswegen hab ich gestern mal versucht einen hook up zu imitieren. die mauer reizt mich schon ewig.  ich hab mal die videosequenzen in bilder zerlegt damit ich seh was bei benes hook up anders läuft vom bewegungsablauf wie bei mir:
der unterschied ist das benes mauer glaub ich 125 is und meine 117.
und ich glaub immer noch dass es bei dieser technik, sei es rockringtreter oder hook up eine rolle spielt wie hoch das tretlager ist. bei nem tiefen tretlager hängt der vorderradreifen eher in der luft?

also der bene prallt mehr aufs hinterrad während ich gleich lautstark aufs tretlager knall. und nach dem tretlager zieht er lautlos aufs hinterrad und ist mit dem arsch drüber wie beim tippen. alles in einem schwung fast. ich hab das live gesehn. voll geil. während ich die kiste dadurch raufwürg indem ich ins linke pedal steig. das hab ich gestern in dem roadtripvid gesehn. ich tu mich auch leichter wenn ich leicht schräg anfahr.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. August 2005)

Er macht einfach was ganz anderes als du. Der könnte genauso aufn Rockring springen wie du, macht aber nen Hookup. Das könntest du genauso machen, das hat nix mitm Tretlager zu tun


----------



## 525Rainer (28. August 2005)

jaja, ich weiss dass ich es machen "könnte". im roadtrip vid fährt ja auch einer ein pure der all die tollen sachen damit macht. ich hätt gemeint es wär vielleicht evtl. möglicherweise von leichtem vorteil wenns tretlager höher ist aber da lieg ich wohl falsch.. und langer rahmen: vorteile beim tippen? kurzer rahmen: vorteile rollbunny? 
wozu sind dann eigentlich die hohen tretlager gut bei hifi usw? wo sind die vorteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. August 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1873768&postcount=8


----------



## funky^jAY (1. Dezember 2005)

Pissnelke schrieb:
			
		

> sehr unterhaltsamer thread
> werd jetzt jeden tag hier reingucken. weiter so!
> vielleicht liest man hier ja nächstes jahr immer noch und sieht dann die fortschritte.



jo rainer...da hat sich ja ganz schön was getan

ich sach nur dicken respekt. in einem jahr soweit zu kommen.

ich bin da leider lichtjahre von entfernt. ich tret irgendwie auf der stelle


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Dezember 2005)

lol ja ist schon krass, jetzt ist er schon bei 8 pallettos. DAS KANN NICHT SO WEITER GEHEN


----------



## quorthon (1. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, ich weiss dass ich es machen "könnte". im roadtrip vid fährt ja auch einer ein pure der all die tollen sachen damit macht. ich hätt gemeint es wär vielleicht evtl. möglicherweise von leichtem vorteil wenns tretlager höher ist aber da lieg ich wohl falsch.. und langer rahmen: vorteile beim tippen? kurzer rahmen: vorteile rollbunny?
> wozu sind dann eigentlich die hohen tretlager gut bei hifi usw? wo sind die vorteile?



Was meinst Du dazu heute - bringt das entscheidende Vorteile mit dem Coustellier im Vergleich zum Pure?


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2005)

hi,

hab das coustellier aufgabaut und dann den echo pure 1085 rahmen danebengehalten. die dinger haben bis auf die höhrere gabel und das höhere steuerrohr vom echo fast identische geometrie finde ich.  das tretlager vom coust ist jetzt ein bisschen unter 0  je nachdem ob ich die achse vorne oder hinten messe. beim echo wars genauso. als ich die alten teile vom pure auf dem echo hatte, hab ich gar keinen unterschied bemerkt.

ich werd demnächst wieder das alte 1065er pure fahren und damit wieder rumprobieren. leider ist das schon recht übel. wenn mir die geo mit den neuen sachen (teile, fahrtechnik) taugt soll mir jemand nen rahmen schweissen den ich dann mit 1-2cm über 0 oder so bestell.


----------

